# [10] - Celtics at Knicks - 11/18



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

at









The Boston Celtics play the New York Knicks at the Madison Square Garden in New York, New York on Saturday, November 18th, 2006. The game will be at 7:30 PM and will be televised by







New England.
 
The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Team Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes* <center>​ 







*Roster* | Team Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
 Please visti the *New York Knicks Forum Game Thread* *!*


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Let's get a 3 game win streak going GO CELTS!!!!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

This is an extremely winnable game, and the Celtics need to win all these kind of games if they want to make any noise this year.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I will be at this game - rooting for a C's win!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

is it just me or does it sound like mike and tommy are talking...uh...slow...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Finally a game I can watch and MSG is showing the Sabres.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey guys can anyone give me an update on the score I can't watch the game I'm at work


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Gomes is taking control of this game. He's controlling the boards and getting second chance points like mad.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It's 73-65...All C's right now with 6:50 left in the third.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

whiterhino...its 73-65 celts up with 6:40 left in the 3rd


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

For all of Telfair's faults, there is one thing he can do, and he does it well. The guy can score. He's too quick for Marbury and is drawing fouls easily. Gomes is also playing well and already has a double-double.

71-64 Celtics, 7:20 left in the third:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>24</td><td>4-12</td><td>0-4</td><td>5-7</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sebastian Telfair, PG</td><td>18</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>20</td><td>5-11</td><td>2-4</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>18</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">5</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>16</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rajon Rondo, G</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Leon Powe, F</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>23-51</td><td>4-13</td><td>21-27</td><td>9</td><td>30</td><td>9</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>16</td><td>71</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*45.1%*</td><td>*30.8%*</td><td>*77.8%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (12)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>20</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-8</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>24</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>15</td><td>0-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, FC</td><td>11</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>18</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>16</td><td>5-9</td><td>2-4</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td>10</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Renaldo Balkman, F</td><td>10</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, C</td><td>7</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>21-50</td><td>4-9</td><td>18-21</td><td>7</td><td>26</td><td>15</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>17</td><td>64</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*42.0%*</td><td>*44.4%*</td><td>*85.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (9)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Premier said:


> 71-64 Celtics, 7:20 left in the third:


It took me two minutes to put up the boxscore.

:angel:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gorman: The Celtics are trying to get their first 3-game winning streak in a couple of years.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

These refs suck.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

If the Celtics blow this one, I'll be furious. I even cheated to get my uCash points because Premier put the closing for tomorrow night...

lol, Celtics down by 1.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

the refs didnt just blow a 20 point lead for the 2nd time in 10 games...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rotf: West has six fouls and is still playing, they don't know.

Awful refs.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

West with his 7th foul, he's out now.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

tony didnt even touch francis


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hahaha even the box score has west with 7 fouls...i think he just made a new nba record...most fouls in a single game...go west!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Thank God this one is over. 

I think I found officials that I hate more than that woman ref.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

3 in a row baby!

Gomes is the man. He plays as smart as anyone in the NBA. This is year 2 for Gomes and he already is a complete NBA player on both sides of the court. Thanks Danny.

Wally is better than he gets credit for. Plays hard. Does lots of little things that do not show up on stat sheets. Encourages the young guys for smart things like assists etc. He's great to have on a young team.

Telfair really is fearless, and Rondo is very solid. 

Perks is becoming a beast in the missle. 4 blocks in other 30 minutes. That's huge. Our defense in general looked better.

Pierce gets to the line as well as anyone in the NBA (not news). 17 FT's made tonight. 

West was off tonight.

Big win. NYK closed the gap and we did not fold. Another win to build off. Three in a row is nice!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

By the way...Portland just blew out the Nets 88-68.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

LX said:


> Thank God this one is over.
> 
> I think I found officials that I hate more than that woman ref.


They were brutal everywhere. I was actually laughing at most of the officiating. This is a crew that needs to be broken up quickly, though. These guys can't be doing this bull**** in the playoffs. What the hell happened to Channing Frye this year? This is the second Knicks game I've seen this year and he's looked completely lost out there.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Wally is better than he gets credit for. Plays hard. Does lots of little things that do not show up on stat sheets. Encourages the young guys for smart things like assists etc. He's great to have on a young team.


I (along with Glenn Rivers, Paul Pierce, and Delonte West, to name a few) have been saying this since the first game he played with the Celtics. But hey, what do I know anyways?:whoknows:


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm loving this team right now. Pierce, Wally, Gomes, Telfair, and DWest. Plus Rondo and Perk and Al Jefferson and Tony Allen. Beautiful.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> I'm loving this team right now.


Me too.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

My hatred for the MSG Network is far overshadowing any potential love for the Celtics.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

I Freakin LOVE Gomes!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Gomes is the man. People keep saying we should make a trade for a #3 option but he's right under our noses.

And Doc should get some props for last night - as hard as that is for me to say. We came out on fire after the half - Doc has to get some crdit for that.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Great show of composure by the C's. The refs provided a pretty tough obstacle to overcome this game. But, they kept their heads up and made sure they got on top after losing that lead, and they made sure they finished them off. Nice to see they know how to do it, now let's see it on a regular basis. Pierce carried us without being selfish, which is what he needs to do all the time. Without Gomes I have no idea where we would be, but it wouldn't be this good. The kid is a straight up beast, I can't wait to see what he becomes. West can't hit anything this season. He needs to get his shot back before he's gone. And, I'll even admit Wally played one hell of a game last night.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Now now, the Celtics got more freethrows than the Knicks in a road game. I think it's safe to say that the officiating was an obstacle to both teams.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Now now, the Celtics got more freethrows than the Knicks in a road game. I think it's safe to say that the officiating was an obstacle to both teams.


That was more a product of the Knicks fouling at the end of the game than anything. But I do agree that officiating was a problem for both teams, if it hadn't been I can't see Isiah getting himself thrown out while it was still a close game.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That accounts for a few of the free throws, but not all 13. And it doesn't account for West's seven fouls and all the rest of the mistakes made. The refereeing was fair in the sense that it was brutal for both teams. Could you imagine this crew working a Cleveland Miami series in the postseason? You'd have the Heat fans shrieking about a conspiracy to get LeBron a title, the Cavs fans about a conspiracy to get Wade & Shaq a second title and the Kobe fans about a master conspiracy to strand Kobe in the first round and help whichever of the LeBroniers or the Wade that won.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> 3 in a row baby!
> 
> Gomes is the man. He plays as smart as anyone in the NBA. This is year 2 for Gomes and he already is a complete NBA player on both sides of the court. Thanks Danny.


lol.



Causeway said:


> Wally is better than he gets credit for. Plays hard. Does lots of little things that do not show up on stat sheets. Encourages the young guys for smart things like assists etc. He's great to have on a young team.


Hell yeah! Someone to take up 1/4 the cap space while missing 15 games per season is always nice. Let's the kids develop.



Causeway said:


> Gomes is the man. People keep saying we should make a trade for a #3 option but he's right under our noses.
> 
> And Doc should get some props for last night - as hard as that is for me to say. We came out on fire after the half - Doc has to get some crdit for that.


Yeah, I'm thinking of sending him a Congrats Card "For outcoaching Isiah Thomas."


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Hell yeah! Someone to take up 1/4 the cap space while missing 15 games per season is always nice. Let's the kids develop.


Has not missed a game yet this season. And is averaging 22 points, 4 rebounds, 2.5 assists and providing great leadership. That sucks.




aquaitious said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of sending him a Congrats Card "For outcoaching Isiah Thomas."


Classic. Crap on Doc for the losses. When we win it's because the other team has Isiah.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Hell yeah! Someone to take up 1/4 the cap space while missing 15 games per season is always nice. Let's the kids develop.


*shakes head*

I have no idea, short of averaging 55ppg shooting 97%, what Wally Szczerbiak could possibly do to get some credit around here. It's actually getting stupid.



> And is averaging 22 points, 4 rebounds, 2.5 assists and providing great leadership. That sucks.


But you're forgetting that, besides that, he is the worst player in the NBA at every other facet of the game.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Crapping on Wally might be a bit much as he probably wasn't dumb enough to ask for the money he was offered. 

However, I must agree with aqua that outcoaching Isiah Thomas isn't exactly an achievement as much as it is a test that one must pass before you can coach high school basketball. Lest we forget, Thomas is the guy who lost a series against the Pierce-Walker-**** Celtics with Jermaine O'Neal, Ron Artest, Reggie Miller, Jamaal Tinsley, Brad Miller, and other significant players.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Crapping on Wally might be a bit much as he probably wasn't dumb enough to ask for the money he was offered.


Sure, he's overpaid. How is that his fault?

Once again, playing the best basketball of his career right now.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Has not missed a game yet this season. And is averaging 22 points, 4 rebounds, 2.5 assists and providing great leadership. That sucks.


Thank God, it's only been 10 games.




P-Dub34 said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> I have no idea, short of averaging 55ppg shooting 97%, what Wally Szczerbiak could possibly do to get some credit around here. It's actually getting stupid.
> 
> ...


Depends, does the 55ppg and 97% shooting equal to a championship ring or the playoffs? If not, eh, he can be the second coming of Chirst, it wouldn't float my boat.

Actually, I think he gets too much credit around here from some. He can make a simple shot and be praised for making it, yet his two rejections by O'Neal and a missed layup get ignored.




P-Dub34 said:


> Sure, he's overpaid. How is that his fault?
> 
> Once again, playing the best basketball of his career right now.


It's not his fault, every player is overpaid by money standards, around 80% by NBA standard. 

Once again, good for Wally, he's a good player to have around on a good team. The Celtics are in purgatory.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Depends, does the 55ppg and 97% shooting equal to a championship ring or the playoffs? If not, eh, he can be the second coming of Chirst, it wouldn't float my boat.


Interesting, because you don't hate on Pierce even though his play won't equal a ring or the playoffs. Or Ryan Gomes for that matter. Or Kendrick Perkins. I don't recollect anywhere _near_ this much Ricky Davis hate when this team wasn't going anywhere. In fact, I don't remember any.



> Actually, I think he gets too much credit around here from some. He can make a simple shot and be praised for making it, yet his two rejections by O'Neal and a missed layup get ignored.


Causeway and I are the only two Celtic fans who actually like him. I'm yet to see this unecessary praise.



> Once again, good for Wally, he's a good player to have around on a good team.


Although he won't carry this team anywhere, he (like Ricky) has revamped his image and become a positive influence on this young team.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I did not say Doc was coach of the year. I am not a Doc fan. But I simply that the Celtics came out after the half fired up and put the game away in the 3rd, and Doc should get some props for that. 

As far as the Wally stuff, agreed with PDubs post above.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Interesting, because you don't hate on Pierce even though his play won't equal a ring or the playoffs. Or Ryan Gomes for that matter. Or Kendrick Perkins. I don't recollect anywhere _near_ this much Ricky Davis hate when this team wasn't going anywhere. In fact, I don't remember any.


Not one of those players has had injury problems, knows their roll, and except Pierce (who's well worthy of his contract), do it for a fraction the cost. Trust me, I love that Wally's doing good, it just means we can trade him to get someone better in return, maybe someone who can actually help us in more ways.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Interesting, because you don't hate on Pierce even though his play won't equal a ring or the playoffs. Or Ryan Gomes for that matter. Or Kendrick Perkins. I don't recollect anywhere _near_ this much Ricky Davis hate when this team wasn't going anywhere. In fact, I don't remember any.


Your memory is playing tricks on you then.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Your memory is playing tricks on you then.


It must be. I wasn't around this site when Davis was first acquired (I think I joined after the disappointing seven game playoff loss)... and don't recall this much Ricky hate.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> and don't recall this much Ricky hate.


The hate is reserved for the time after he's trading, but yes, there was strong hate for Davis during his time with the Celtics.

Wally's playing very well and I don't think I've failed to acknowledge that.


----------

